# Spots on my toy poodles Belly



## dude05 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi All,
appreciate any help. I found out today morning these spots on my 1 yr old female toy poodles belly. Please find the pic attached. She is not scratching or licking it. Anyone know what it could be?? 

thanks
m


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It's petechia - blood spots under the skin. She either got hurt by scraping her belly along something or maybe the clippers injured her or else she is having clotting issues with her blood. It looks more like clotting issues since it is a generalized rash. You should take her to the vet _tomorrow_. It almost looks like she has some bruising underneath her skin, too, but it could be the picture.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I just want to echo what Outwest has said. Do not delay and make sure she gets to the vet's tomorrow.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks like blood spots to me too! Get to the Vet!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

PLEASE get to the vet and ask for clotting/platelet/bloods check!

That is exactly how we found out that our dog has immune mediated thrombocytoplenia (IMT) which is treatable but needs to be caught quickly.

Our dog is on steroids at the moment, was diagnosed about a month ago, and his platelet count is going up, doing well, but please get this checked out.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Please keep us posted!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dude05 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I took her to vet 5 mts after I saw these replies. Did Complete blood test on her and found out her platelet count is ZERO. Did test for ehrlichiosis and result were faint but still positive. Did another blood culture but came out good. So now i got 3 sets of medications for my little one. A lot of relief finally. Highly appreciate your inputs. Without that I might have thought its bug bite or rashes.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

dude05 said:


> Thanks everyone. I took her to vet 5 mts after I saw these replies. Did Complete blood test on her and found out her platelet count is ZERO. Did test for ehrlichiosis and result were faint but still positive. Did another blood culture but came out good. So now i got 3 sets of medications for my little one. A lot of relief finally. Highly appreciate your inputs. Without that I might have thought its bug bite or rashes.


I'm so glad everything was caught early! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Glad you found out about it and I think that will be treatable and the platelet count will come back up, right? I bet you're relieved.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I'm so glad you took her to the vet. I didn't want to sound alarmist, but when you see that on the outside sometimes they can be bleeding on the inside, too. Tiny toys can have liver problems that lead to blood clotting issues which is why I am SO HAPPY the ehrlichiosis test was positive because that means it is curable.  It must be very hard to avoid ticks where you live.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy happy happy that you went to the vet and caught it! Let us know how she does, we always like updates! And pictures too!


----------



## TwirlAndTweak (Nov 11, 2013)

What a relief! So glad you brought her in ASAP. The same thing happened to my mini while I was grooming her one day. I ran her right to the vet too. She was diagnosed with immune-mediated thrombocytopenia.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I am sooooo pleased for you! Hopefully your little girl will be back to normal.

Keep us posted!!


----------



## dude05 (Jan 18, 2013)

Honestly, I had no idea about Ticks till this morning. Yesterday I got back from Vet at 2am(I live in +8 GMT) since there was a long queue at the 24 hr clinic. So this morning I had to google to find out why Doctor asked me if I treated her for ticks recently. Now I know the seriousness. I gotta get the medication and do tick and flea treatment for both my toys. They love to jump into the big huge grass and bushes to do their business when we take them for a walk. I never quite imagined that would bring in ticks and ticks could cause such troubles. Was pretty ignorant till today. 

Cleaned up the house and sheets completely and now i gotta take the boy to see the doc and do a complete blood test although he dont have any visible marks. Just gotta be safe and sure. 


Thanks once again folks. Its great to have this group.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She could have been bitten by the tick a long time ago. Don't feel bad. Ask your vet about putting that tick and flea medicine on such a tiny dog. You have to be careful about dosing. Since she is tiny and white you could just do a tick check when you bring her in from her walks.


----------

